# terrible in the snow?



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Good morning everyone, 

Does anyone else feel that the cruze diesel is terrible in the snow? My previous work beater / daily driver was a 1999 taurus and its handling was far superior to the cruze in snowy conditions. The thing I find odd is the cruze actually weighs slightly more than the taurus, which I thought would improve winter traction. Could it be the lrr tires on the cruze? My taurus had an excellent set of michelin tires on it, I'm wondering if putting a set on the cruze would solve my problem. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a Cruze Eco with the same Goodyear Assurance LRR tires, with the same complaint. As a fellow MI resident, I take it you were also out in the same stuff I was yesterday? It made it through it all without any real problems, but it never made me feel *confident*. I always felt like I was right on the edge of losing traction. Some of my previous cars inspired more confidence. That being said, the loss of traction was fairly linear and predictable.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I have been told its those tires they are not ment for any weather other then dry


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> I have a Cruze Eco with the same Goodyear Assurance LRR tires, with the same complaint. As a fellow MI resident, I take it you were also out in the same stuff I was yesterday? It made it through it all without any real problems, but it never made me feel *confident*. I always felt like I was right on the edge of losing traction. Some of my previous cars inspired more confidence. That being said, the loss of traction was fairly linear and predictable.


Yes, I am refering to the weather from yesterdsy. You hit the nail on the head, not confidence inspiring at all. Especially when the azz end starts sliding for no apparent reason.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine seems to do fine in the snow. My road just now was plowed and there was probably a foot on it yesterday and it went through jut fine.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't have problems with the rear sliding out, but there were times where it was hard to get the front wheels to hook up and get moving from a stop. They have been fine in other conditions for me so far, but this is the first time they have been in real snow and it shows they aren't great in snow or ice. The survey on tirerack for these tires is pretty much spot on.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> I have been told its those tires they are not ment for any weather other then dry


Well, that makes sense based on my first impressions


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its the tires, I believe tirerack.com even list them as summer only tires. I have a 1LT with 16in firestones, drove a cruze ECO in the snow and was surprised how poor its ECO tires were in comparison. 

Using the reviews and surveys on tirerack I was able to get an even better all season than the ones that came on my 1LT. They are superior in every way except the initial bite of the tire, I have to use a lighter foot on take off from stop signs.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

In my experience, most OEM tires that you get on new cars, especially entry level cars, are not the best quality or choice of rubber that's available out there. You will have the option of picking out your choice of tire when these wear out at about 30-40 K. I got OEM Michelins with my new CTD car which sort of impressed me. It certainly beats getting some crap like Goodyear GA's.


----------



## derekv (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the Firestone winterforce snows on mine. We got a foot and a half of snow this week and I was suprised how good it was in the snow compared to my Last car (Vibe) with the same tires.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I first joined CruzeTalk sciphi and I had a conversation about the Goodyear FuelMax Assurance tires on the ECO trims. Our conclusion based on comparing results of these tires in different types of snow is that they handle reasonably well in the dry snow we tend to get in the west but that they don't do nearly as well in the wetter coastal and upper midwest snow. So if you live between the first range of Pacific rimming mountain ranges (Cascades, Sierra Nevada, etc) and the eastern edge of the Rocky Mountains the Goodyears will work in most conditions, but not as well as dedicated snow tires. In any other snow country you really need to get snow tires for any amount of snow.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, I drive over 100 miles a day just to and from work, so I'm thinking these tires are not going to work. Anyone have experience with the michelin mxv4 tires on a cruze?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't waste your time with all season tires, especially if you are driving 100 miles a day.

Get yourself a dedicated set of snow tires on steel rims and you will wonder why you didn't do it sooner. Seriously.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha I say mine has been fine in the snow and then I get stuck at the end of my driveway....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

With 100 miles a day I agree with upstateNYbill*, *you really should have snow tires.However as bad as the goodyear fuel max tires are in the snow/ice one could find a drastic improvement even with a better all season tire. 

My insurance deductible is $500, so if snow tires/rims save me from a crash they pay for themselves & save me a big headache.


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

My LS with 16 inch wheels so far has been just average. We had a few inches on the road last night and i kept it at 25 mph. Next year ill be getting a set of snow tires for sure


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a complete car set (4) of Michelin X-Ice xi2 winter tires mounted on OEM 16" alloys from a brand new (700 miles) 1LT for sale. Same size a the OEM Firestones, P215/60R16. I bought the tires and wheels and TPMS (GM original) sensors and had all mounted by Discount Tire the beginning of March 2013. If you recall, we had several snow storms in MI during March and the tires were GREAT in the snow. Tires were on the car for about 1000 miles. Why am I selling? Because I need to sell my Cruze, now on Craig's List, since it can't tow a travel trailer. There is now a Silverado in the drive to replace the Cruze. But, bottom line, if you are interested, just PM me. I am in Lansing.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I installed Blizzack's on my Cruze Diesel two weeks ago because I drive 90 miles a day myself.

Honestly, they seem to slide much more than previous winter tires IMHO, but overall they are an improvement over stock.

Winter tires usually make me feel pretty confident, these do not.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> My insurance deductible is $500, so if snow tires/rims save me from a crash they pay for themselves & save me a big headache.


Bingo!

How much money, time, etc. will you lose if you have an accident because your all season tires weren't up to the job?

Don't get me wrong... I am not picking on you. I ran a lot of my vehicles for many years without snow tires. Looking back, I wish I had done otherwise.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

worst front wheel drive car I ever drove in the snow ever. If I didn't have a Silverado in the garage I would definitely invest in good snow tires. I came back from Baltimore last night in the storm. All was fine until I got to NJ. Then it was tough going. The Silverado couldn't do NJ Baltimore round trip on a tank of gas. But when it comes to winter weather. Better to be in a Silverado wishing you were in a Cruze than in a Cruze wishing you were in a Silverado


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

My cruze has been awesome in the snow except for the 1.5 foot incident I had at the end of my driveway. What do you guys expect? It is very low to the ground and will get grounded in snow pretty easily. The heavier front end of the diesel does help but I don't understand the negative comments about it in the snow. What do you expect? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes. I agree. I certainly didn't expect it to be good in snow. That's not why I bought it.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I have a pair of nokian hakka r2. I ptefer my cruze over the 2500hd 05 sierra of my father

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the car isnt the issue

its tires and driving style


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My Firestones aren't amazing in snow (not much braking traction at all) but they're also worn down pretty well, though not to the point of replacement yet. The car handled predictably otherwise and could climb hills and turn without sliding when we got 4" a week ago. 

The winter performance on my last car was night and day between different sets of tires. If you don't need a winter tire, Conti DWS is the most amazing all season I've driven on in snow. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tires. The fuel you put in the tank doesn't make much of a difference, a Cruze is a Cruze is a Cruze IMO. I have a set of Xi3 Michelins and so far they're working out well, but even with winter tires no one will confuse this car with a Subaru in the snow.

On hard pack dry snow the traction is impressive, but on salted slime it still squirms around a lot. Decent overall, but it's still a FWD car and handles snow like one.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> My Firestones aren't amazing in snow (not much braking traction at all) but they're also worn down pretty well, though not to the point of replacement yet. The car handled predictably otherwise and could climb hills and turn without sliding when we got 4" a week ago.
> 
> The winter performance on my last car was night and day between different sets of tires. If you don't need a winter tire, Conti DWS is the most amazing all season I've driven on in snow.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%, the Conti DWS are amazing in the snow. Granted, they are no winter tire, but for an all season, they are great.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I find it hard to believe that most everyone thinks the Cruze diesel is terrible in the snow. I just drove mine around Winnipeg for a week and found it to be pretty good in the snow. Even with the stock lrr tires. Granted, if I lived there I would get snow tires but the lrr tires are all seasons, rated M/S. They are not strictly for dry conditions. Only a couple if times I had tires spinning from a complete stop, but that's to be expected on snow and ice. Really though, no problems getting around. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Everybody, I put the Michelin X-Ice on my car and I can say the handling is amazing in the snow, both at highway speeds and going up my steep unplowed driveway. They were expensive at over $200 a tire (out the door price at my local tire dealer), but well worth it. They are also LRR so I think I will get back much of that $$$ in the fuel savings over traditional snow tires. 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=X-Ice+Xi3


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

It's definitely the tires. I was never impressed with the Firestone FR710 on snow on my 2011 Cruze, but the Goodyears on my new diesel are worse.

Get yourself a good set of snow tires for winter. You won't regret it. 

Personally, I recommend the Michelin X-Ice Xi3. They are great and don't hurt your mileage or dry-road handling as much as some snows can. They are a little $$ though.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Don't waste your time with all season tires, especially if you are driving 100 miles a day.
> 
> Get yourself a dedicated set of snow tires on steel rims and you will wonder why you didn't do it sooner. Seriously.


:iagree: No two ways about it!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I need to defend the OE Goodyears on my '13 ECO. With 22K miles, I was worried about driving from NJ to upstate NY late Saturday but these tires and the Cruze in general outperformed my expectations. With heavy winds and fresh unplowed snow on the Gardenstate and NYS Thruway, I stayed right at 45mph and the car never slipped or gave me any troubles. They're not snow tires but good enough if you know how to drive. 

I worked for Firestone many years ago, so I know tires very well and I think its unfair to bash an OE tire. What people don't realize is that OE tires are different from the retail versions of the same name (i.e. the Goodyear Assurance OE is different than if you bought a Goodyear Assurance from Tirerack). The reason, car manufacturers negotiated tire pricing with the rubber companies.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> I need to defend the OE Goodyears on my '13 ECO.... ...With heavy winds and fresh unplowed snow on the Gardenstate and NYS Thruway, I stayed right at 45mph and the car never slipped or gave me any troubles. They're not snow tires but good enough if you know how to drive.


I found the GoodYears acceptable in fresh, unplowed snow as long as it wasn't too deep. Where they really showed their weakness was on the slimy salt-infused snow that turns to grease shortly after a snowfall, and on ice. There are certain winter conditions where the GY's weren't bad, but their overall winter performance wasn't great. That was last winter when mine were near full tread depth, and I would expect their performance to get progressively worse with age/wear.

This year, no screwing around... a fresh set of Michelins for my Eco. We've already had enough snow that I'm very glad they're on there... two weeks 'till X-Mas and I've already got 4 feet of snow piled up on the side of my driveway.

Generally speaking, if you're planning to keep a car more than 3-4 years, snow tires don't end up costing much more money at all since you are saving all that wear and tear on your summer tires. Instead of going through two sets of all season tires you go through one set of each, and you're driving on the correct tire for the conditions. Makes sense to me.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I put my vote in the Conti ExtremeContact DWS box. Have had these on a variety of cars over the years and they always perform to my expectations which are quite high. 

That being said, I slapped a set of Nitto Motivo on just last week and they seem to be performing well thus far. Buddy got me a deal on them. But having driven on them now in dry/wet/snowy conditions, I would have paid retail. Good tire.

Motivo - All-Season Ultra High Performance Radial


----------



## snm77 (Sep 20, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> I put my vote in the Conti ExtremeContact DWS box. Have had these on a variety of cars over the years and they always perform to my expectations which are quite high.
> 
> That being said, I slapped a set of Nitto Motivo on just last week and they seem to be performing well thus far. Buddy got me a deal on them. But having driven on them now in dry/wet/snowy conditions, I would have paid retail. Good tire.
> 
> Motivo - All-Season Ultra High Performance Radial



I put in my vote for dedicated tires and wheels - I purchased these Goodyear Ultragrip Winter's http://goo.gl/UTD8mX from Tirerack, along with wheels and TPMS sensors. Including shipping, roadhazrd, mount/balance, price was $778.95, plus there is a mail in rebate to take that price lower. I paid my dealer $14.50 to put them on and register the TPMS sensors with the car. We've had about a foot of snow in the last week in West Michigan. Before, I had trouble puling away from the on-street parking in front of my house, the traction control was turning on at every stoplight, anti-lock brakes were kicking in, and I had to go into opposite lock @ less than 10 mph three times just to pull out of tail slides.

With the dedicated snows, I almost can't make the traction control turn on - I just have grip. Granted,I start slowing early in this weather, but the anti-locks don't have to kick in. The tires ARE louder than stock, but it's nothing the Stereo can't cover up by turning up a notch or two. 

I also have a Volt, and I have to say the factory tires on it are fine in the snow. Certainly not as good as dedicated snows in deep drifts, but I don't have to drive through deep drifts


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

snm77 said:


> ...Goodyear Ultragrip Winter's... ...The tires ARE louder than stock, but it's nothing the Stereo can't cover up by turning up a notch or two.


That's one area the Michelin Xi3 is superior - noise. They are WAY quieter than the OEM GYs on my Eco, though they do cost more than some other winter tires.



snm77 said:


> I also have a Volt, and I have to say the factory tires on it are fine in the snow.


The Volt has the same LRR GY tires as the Cruze Eco, but weighs more which may help them "bite" a little better.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll second the Goodyear Ultra Grip. I got the WRT. I can't remember why I did that over the regular WRTs. In any case, I have been very happy with them. I purchased on tirebuyer.com. There was a 5 or 7% off coupon on retailmenot.com too.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

blackbowtie said:


> I put my vote in the Conti ExtremeContact DWS box. Have had these on a variety of cars over the years and they always perform to my expectations which are quite high.


I agree. When I put new tires on the P5 (2,800 lbs.) this fall, I went with Continental Extreme Contact DWS tires, which is described as an Ultra High Performance All-Season tire. That sort of sounds like an oxymoron, but the DWS stands for Dry, Wet, & Snow. We had 8" of snow the day before yesterday and I must admit they were really pretty good on our snow covered streets, certainly better then the OEM Dunlop SP5000s and the Khumo Excastas (wretched tires) I had on previously. We don't really have enough snow or subzero temps. around here to justify a seperate set of winter/snow tires.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I currently live in the snowiest city in the united states. Erie, PA as I just saw on the national news. We just got 46 inches in a short period and the CTD with the stock tires survived


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

KpaxFAQ said:


> ...the CTD with the stock tires survived


Why "survive" when you can "thrive"?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

All-season tires are "ok" until you actually try some winter tires. You will never look back.

All-season tires are a complete joke compared to a true winter tire. The difference is night and day. Stop being arrogant people and do yourself a favor this winter.

I'll list my experience:

I got all four 16" OEM steelies shipped to my door for $200 + $50 for shipping.. $250
4 Michelin Xi3 - 215/60/16 + 60 for shipping... $550
Mount and balance - $70

Total: $870

Keep in mind.. I went for the penthouse winter tires.

For comparison, all 4 stock 18" Michelin Pilots run ~800 + $60 shipping.

Why go through winter on 6/32" with an all-season? It just made financial and practical sense.. and I can get another summer out of the stockies.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Some pics of the snow at my house 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Kpax, looks like you guys have more snow than we do up in Ottawa. I have about 4 feet piled up beside my driveway.

My Fruzen Cruzen front wheel, parked at work this morning after my -30C (-22F) commute:









Frozen salt bath, anyone?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wish we had that snow.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

I run Goodyear Nordics in the winter, they are very loud and give a very uncomfortable ride, but when the snow comes down, their really aggressive tread is amazing. I never have an issue with traction if I am light on the gas or stopping. I do find that the back end will slide pretty easy, but I know to expect it and compensate for it, I think it just must be pretty light back there.....


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Kpax, looks like you guys have more snow than we do up in Ottawa. I have about 4 feet piled up beside my driveway.
> 
> My Fruzen Cruzen front wheel, parked at work this morning after my -30C (-22F) commute:
> 
> ...


Pesky lake effect snow, 40 miles south they only have 6 inches or so. South Central PA where I worked all week had zero inches but just as cold as Erie..

Obermd, It might be fun if I had a snow blower but that was moved with a good old fashioned shovel!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The high will be 45 for us on Friday.. so we will get some relief.

Buffalo is #2 in Upstate NY for snow this year, just trailing Rochester. Perennial snow champ Syracuse is only having an average year. Erie should fall somewhere similar to Buffalo's metro area.. Lake Erie is a b but Ontario NEVER freezes over!

Yay for snow tires. They make my commute safer.. but the last week or so rush hour has been hellish. In the summer with no traffic, it is 15 minutes and 7 miles. Today, it took 50 minutes.

EDIT: Syracuse reclaimed the top spot after a stellar snow performance today


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> The high will be 45 for us on Friday.. so we will get some relief.
> 
> Buffalo is #2 in Upstate NY for snow this year, just trailing Rochester. Perennial snow champ Syracuse is only having an average year. Erie should fall somewhere similar to Buffalo's metro area.. Lake Erie is a b but Ontario NEVER freezes over!
> 
> ...


Yeah Buffalo usually edges us a bit in the snow dept. We get hit hard and then you guys get POUNDED! 

I would get snow tires if I lived in the sticks or 95% of my driving wasn't on main, well plowed roads. Otherwise a good all-season is all that I've ever needed or anyone in my family has needed in decades of driving in the snow belt. Granted it's pretty much flat around here as well which helps. 

There's definitely a time and place for snow tires but then again there are lifestyle scenarios where you're really just wasting your money IMHO.


----------



## nape1962 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just purchased my 2012 preowned chevy cruze 1lt with firestone fr710 tires they have a treadware of 560 and traction b and temperature b . I now know that it is perhaps the tires . My car handles the same way .


----------



## Riverdog (Dec 16, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> The high will be 45 for us on Friday.. so we will get some relief.
> 
> Buffalo is #2 in Upstate NY for snow this year, just trailing Rochester. Perennial snow champ Syracuse is only having an average year. Erie should fall somewhere similar to Buffalo's metro area.. Lake Erie is a b but Ontario NEVER freezes over!
> 
> ...




Yep...and I'm currently commuting from Rochester to East Syracuse 5 days a week. It's been fun


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone run Blizzak WS-70 on their CTD? I thinking about getting them. would like to hear what other owner said about it?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> worst front wheel drive car I ever drove in the snow ever. If I didn't have a Silverado in the garage I would definitely invest in good snow tires. I came back from Baltimore last night in the storm. All was fine until I got to NJ. Then it was tough going. The Silverado couldn't do NJ Baltimore round trip on a tank of gas. But when it comes to winter weather. Better to be in a Silverado wishing you were in a Cruze than in a Cruze wishing you were in a Silverado


Yeah Ohio snow the tires are ok for most I went through but the stuff I dealt with in NJ last weekend was horrible. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Just throw a set of chains on your car and it'll handle great on the snow and ice! 

:biglaugha:


----------



## Riverdog (Dec 16, 2013)

I was concerned reading about the tires online....but I've been commuting for a few weeks now from Rochester NY to East Syracuse. I do 180 miles a day , averaging 50.3 mpg, and I've driven through some nasty roads and haven't had any issues. I mean it's no 4x4 but for a commuter car I think it's great in the snow. I'm running the stock tires too.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I find out today. We got @ 3 inches of snow last night and I got to shovel the driveway and walks with my right hand only. didn't want to use the left shoulder too much but I don't think it would matter much. I did try a little and it did not bother it. I will make sure not to tell my therapist today! She would probably say tisk tisk tisk! Maybe the last time I will see her depending on my insurance etc for the new year! And it is coming along quite well!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Just an added note... if you are having trouble getting your Cruze up to speed in the snow from a stop, try turning off the traction control. Your old Taurus did not have traction control, but depending on what the road conditions are like (i.e. "greasy" or icy) your traction control on the Cruze may be working against you.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

I drove 40 miles in snow on the stock tires today to get snows. Then we mounted General Altimax Arctic (what was available in 215/55r17) and drove for 70 miles in snow.

the OEM tires aren't particularly worse than most other OEM tires in snow. But they aren't any better, either. They showed some stopping ability but acceleration traction was poor and handling, terrible.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> I have been told its those tires they are not ment for any weather other then dry


It sounds almost impossible that GM would design a car where the standard tires could only be used in dry road conditions. Where did you get the information that these tires were not "ment" for any weather other than dry??? Just curious.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ParisTNDude said:


> It sounds almost impossible that GM would design a car where the standard tires could only be used in dry road conditions. Where did you get the information that these tires were not "ment" for any weather other than dry??? Just curious.


I believe the tires on the ECO(Goodyear assurance fuel max) are considered an all season, though most have noticed poor winter performance as with many of the new LRR tires. I think Tirerack at one point had them listed as summer only, however goodyears website does not.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> It sounds almost impossible that GM would design a car where the standard tires could only be used in dry road conditions. Where did you get the information that these tires were not "ment" for any weather other than dry??? Just curious.


You obviously never drove a GM with Goodyear Eagle GTs. You could spit on the pavement and those tires would lose traction. The Cruze has several different OEM tires, some good, some not so good in the snow. It also depends on the moisture content of the snow. The Goodyear FuelMax Assurance are decent in the dry snow we get in the Rockies but are terrible in the wet snow of the east.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Up here in Chicago we just got about 12 inches of snow over a couple days. I spent about 4 hours driving around in it, with stock tires. Tried with and without traction control. I think this car is a beast in the snow. Haven't had a single issue. Love this car even more. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^The Cruze Diesel weighs over 10% more than the lightest model, the Eco, with which it shares tires. Most of that extra 300+ lbs is on the front axle, increasing traction. My Eco was merely OK in the snow with almost new OE FuelMax tires, but I can see how adding 300 lbs more weight to the front axle may make those tires "bite" into snow a little better.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I believe the tires on the ECO(Goodyear assurance fuel max) are considered an all season, though most have noticed poor winter performance as with many of the new LRR tires. I think Tirerack at one point had them listed as summer only, however goodyears website does not.


I have a new diesel cruze. It seems to handle pretty well in the snow and ice with the assurance tires... In the snowy parking lot I did some tight turns and the rear end barely broke out. The traction control and ABS system seems to work very well too.

I'll probably get a more detailed review of the car as the winter progresses. It'll soon be -60f out so it'll be a trial by fire.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

gyrfalcon said:


> It'll soon be -60f out so it'll be a trial by fire.


-60F?!? Where do you live? That's -51C... no thanks! You better have your oil pan heater plugged in!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

My Eco's Goodyear Fuel Max inflated to 47 psi have performed well in the several snows we've had, both wet and dry variety. Surprisingly well, in fact, considering the PSI and LRR rubber. Can pull right out from a stop going uphill, and I've only had my ABS engage when I purposely 'brake check' the conditions. Although the tread is pretty new at this point. 

All that said, winter tires are an undeniably great investment.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> -60F?!? Where do you live? That's -51C... no thanks! You better have your oil pan heater plugged in!


Up north The actual temperature will only -20 to -30 below zero, the windchill lowers the felt temperature further. Just need to stay out of the wind.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

The Cruze handles great in snow. I have Goodyear Nordic tires for Canadian winters and I drove from Montreal to Franklin, NH and back this week and while most cars out there were driving at 35 MPH on the clean side of the road, I had no issues at 55 MPH on the dirty side. On ice it behaves like any other FWD car I believe, but on snow it drives great.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

put blizzaks on mine (2014 diesel) and its the best car for the snow I have ever had....


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I had a set of studded snow tires that make all the difference on a very low profile MX6. I traded a 12' Chrysler 200s on the Cruze, the 200 has a different front and rear wheel base. The back tires do not track the same groove as the front so the back end was shifting left and right all the time. Absolutely horrible to drive in the snow, or even on a road with ruts. Now that I think about it the best car I ever drove in the snow was an Intrepid but my girlfriend had a front wheel drive V8 olds that would walk circles around anything in the snow. Anyway I am happy with the Cruze in the snow, not as good as my Z24 was, maybe because it was a stick, but it is a far shot better than my 300c. You all stay safe up north this weekend with the cold weather.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

gyrfalcon said:


> Up north The actual temperature will only -20 to -30 below zero, the windchill lowers the felt temperature further. Just need to stay out of the wind.


OK, that makes a bit more sense! That's about as cold as it ever gets here... we've already had a week of cold lows down to -29C (-20F), and it's only the start of January...

Remember that windchill only affects things that are warmer than ambient temperature, like humans. A car sitting at -30 is at -30 whether it's calm or windy.

Wind chill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Yeah Buffalo usually edges us a bit in the snow dept. We get hit hard and then you guys get POUNDED!
> 
> I would get snow tires if I lived in the sticks or 95% of my driving wasn't on main, well plowed roads. Otherwise a good all-season is all that I've ever needed or anyone in my family has needed in decades of driving in the snow belt. Granted it's pretty much flat around here as well which helps.
> 
> There's definitely a time and place for snow tires but then again there are lifestyle scenarios where you're really just wasting your money IMHO.


Snows make sound financial sense.

You cannot go through winter safely running 5/32" or 6/32", so many people throw out half worn all seasons. You can run them down to 3/32" in the summer. Rather than buying another set of all-seasons, a pair of snow tires will get you through the winter and 2-3 subsequent winters.

Furthermore, many people choose smaller 15" or 16" rims / tire combos for snow tires, which are cheaper. In my case, 16" snow tires are nearly half the price of 18" tires. Which one is the lifestyle choice?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Snows make sound financial sense.
> 
> You cannot go through winter safely running 5/32" or 6/32", so many people throw out half worn all seasons. You can run them down to 3/32" in the summer. Rather than buying another set of all-seasons, a pair of snow tires will get you through the winter and 2-3 subsequent winters.
> 
> Furthermore, many people choose smaller 15" or 16" rims / tire combos for snow tires, which are cheaper. In my case, 16" snow tires are nearly half the price of 18" tires. Which one is the lifestyle choice?


Sorry Im the crazy ******* that runs my all weathers bald  look out!


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Sorry Im the crazy ******* that runs my all weathers bald  look out!


Yeah, I was behind you in the last snow storm on the highway, going 20mph.

Apparently people without snow tires believe they can predict the weather....


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well everyone I ditched the Cruze last night. These things are tanks though. I was pulled out just fine. Doesn't look like there is any noticeable damage to the car itself. Needs an alignment though, but it isnt bad enough to where it cant be driven. Freaked me out. Completely my fault though. I was going down a back road with a curve to fast. No traction at all. These tires kinda suck.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Winter tires, folks. Yes, they may be a little more expensive and you'll have to get them mounted each year (or get a second set of wheels), but that aside, you're not putting mileage on your all seasons when you use them so there really isn't a huge cost differential in the long run. It costs $50, $60+ every time you fill the tank. You are probably talking the cost of an additional two tanks of diesel each year to be much more safe and some people probably make that up by avoiding having to be pulled out of a ditch (or at least it's less likely). I would not think about running anything but winters in the winter here.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Winter tires, folks. Yes, they may be a little more expensive and you'll have to get them mounted each year (or get a second set of wheels), but that aside, you're not putting mileage on your all seasons when you use them so there really isn't a huge cost differential in the long run. It costs $50, $60+ every time you fill the tank. You are probably talking the cost of an additional two tanks of diesel each year to be much more safe and some people probably make that up by avoiding having to be pulled out of a ditch (or at least it's less likely). I would not think about running anything but winters in the winter here.


I am going to spend the money and get a second set of rims and snow tires.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

For those who have never driven a car with snow tires - try it. You will be really surprised at the difference. Even the person with the least attention to detail would easily notice.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I know I know, I have them on my fiancés Civic. It could whoop me all day long in the snow. It will go through anything as long as there's adequate clearance. She doesn't understand the concept of coasting to red lights so you don't have to slam on the brakes right at the end, gently braking, accelerating easily so the tires don't spin, etc so they are a necessity for my insurance premium 

you guys might talk me into it for next winter because it's my first NEW car and I'm really babying it so I mine as well go big or go home with the best tires for conditions. Also, those oem tires on the CTD are the worst tires I've had on any vehicle in the winter. They feel like my all seasons felt when it was getting close to replacement time. 

In the past it's been a new set of quality all seasons every 40 to 50k. I did religiously rotate and not drive like an idiot though. Most people's driving styles are hard on tires imo.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

diesel said:


> For those who have never driven a car with snow tires - try it. You will be really surprised at the difference. Even the person with the least attention to detail would easily notice.


I don't doubt that. I'm sure snow tires are great. But the car being terrible in snow? I think it's more user error than the car. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titanman2789 said:


> I don't doubt that. I'm sure snow tires are great. But the car being terrible in snow? I think it's more user error than the car.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How is it user error?

I've driven a good many cars in the snow, and some are *SIGNIFICANTLY* worse than others. Largely due to tires and weight distribution over the driving wheels.

It also depends what's on the ground. My Cruze (with FR-710's) is crap in 1" and slush on the ground, but does OK in freshly fallen, powdery snow a couple inches deep.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titanman2789 said:


> I don't doubt that. I'm sure snow tires are great. But the car being terrible in snow? I think it's more user error than the car.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My driveway had 3/4 an inch of ice under 4 inches of wet snow on Friday. 500 foot gravel driveway. The heavily driven parts were just packed ice and snow. My buddy with a Cruze Eco nearly identical to mine came to visit and got stuck. Front tires were just spinning in place. My Cruze with snow tires parks deep in the snow and never got stuck once. I ended up having to pull him out with my 4x4 pickup.

That's not user error. That's a tire that doesn't grip well enough to dig through snow and just sits there spinning in place. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My 1LT 16in Fr-710 firestones were ok in the snow, but seemed exceptional in comparison to the ECO stock goodyear tires. 

I replaced my very worn firestones at 36,000miles with another equally cheap all season tire, the Hankook Optimo H727. These new tires are great, though not as good as a snow tire would be. I have not had any issues with getting stuck or going anywhere in snow or ice. Drove an hour this weekend in the ice, seen dozens of accidents but had no issues at all with my cruze.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That's not user error. That's a tire that doesn't grip well enough to dig through snow and just sits there spinning in place.


OR, it's a trap set by you to help justify the cost of your tires...

"Hmmm... snow tires expensive. Hmmm... me not shovel driveway for three weeks, invite buddy over to get stuck. Hmmm... me feel better about tire purchase."

Or not.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> My 1LT 16in Fr-710 firestones were ok in the snow, but seemed exceptional in comparison to the ECO stock goodyear tires.
> 
> I replaced my very worn firestones at 36,000miles with another equally cheap all season tire, the Hankook Optimo H727. These new tires are great, though not as good as a snow tire would be. I have not had any issues with getting stuck or going anywhere in snow or ice. Drove an hour this weekend in the ice, seen dozens of accidents but had no issues at all with my cruze.


Agreed. I had the FR710s on my first Cruze and I certainly liked them better in nearly all respects vs. the Goodyear tires on the diesel (same tires as Eco). Before I bought the diesel, I was thinking about replacing the FR710s with Firestone Precision Touring tires; better reviews and only slightly more expensive. Although, I still had 6/32 when I traded the first Cruze at 50,000 miles.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I don't doubt that. I'm sure snow tires are great. But the car being terrible in snow? I think it's more user error than the car.
> pp


So what are you saying? That the lack of winter traction is the result of driver inexperience or lack of skill - even though the OEM tires have one of the poorest ratings for ice and snow traction of a bad lot?


----------

